# 186 ENS Visa (TRT) filed



## anksing (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi,

My 186 ENS TRT visa was filed ealier this month and have scheduled the medicals for 12 Jan 2022. I have already received the bridging visa which is still not active and only becomes active after my 482 is expired.

When can I expect my PR to be granted?

PS: I am based in Sydney and presently on 482 visa.


----------



## dambhn (11 mo ago)

anksing said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 186 ENS TRT visa was filed ealier this month and have scheduled the medicals for 12 Jan 2022. I have already received the bridging visa which is still not active and only becomes active after my 482 is expired.
> 
> ...


I have almost similar timeline, did you get the it?


----------



## anksing (Aug 22, 2018)

yes, medical on 12th jan, visa granted on 17 jan.


----------



## dambhn (11 mo ago)

anksing said:


> yes, medical on 12th jan, visa granted on 17 jan.


That was pretty fast, not sure why it's taking time considering my sponsor company is one of the biggest firms in Australia and all other things are perfect.


----------



## anksing (Aug 22, 2018)

dambhn said:


> That was pretty fast, not sure why it's taking time considering my sponsor company is one of the biggest firms in Australia and all other things are perfect.


Is your 482 job code same as that in the PR application? Have you been working on the same job code during the last 3 years or was there any change?


----------



## dambhn (11 mo ago)

anksing said:


> Is your 482 job code same as that in the PR application? Have you been working on the same job code during the last 3 years or was there any change?


I moved from one department to another and the job code got changed but the first 4 codes are the same, my company hired EY to process my application, they told us as long as first 4 codes are same I am eligible for TRT. is there any issue with code change?


----------



## anksing (Aug 22, 2018)

dambhn said:


> I moved from one department to another and the job code got changed but the first 4 codes are the same, my company hired EY to process my application, they told us as long as first 4 codes are same I am eligible for TRT. is there any issue with code change?


i don't know. mine was a very simple case, no change nothing!


----------



## Vtt (10 mo ago)

dambhn said:


> I moved from one department to another and the job code got changed but the first 4 codes are the same, my company hired EY to process my application, they told us as long as first 4 codes are same I am eligible for TRT. is there any issue with code change?


Hi I am also doing using EY, is Cap your sponsor?


----------



## AEM (10 mo ago)

Have any of you above received it yet? Mines a similar case. Currently on 482 and the 186 was lodged in December 2021 by a big 4 accounting firm. Was wondering why taking so long, still haven’t heard on it.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Median average processing time for subclass 186 Transition Pathway visa in February 2022 was 7 months.

25% took under 6 months.
10% took over 18 months.


----------



## Rob26 (8 mo ago)

AEM said:


> Have any of you above received it yet? Mines a similar case. Currently on 482 and the 186 was lodged in December 2021 by a big 4 accounting firm. Was wondering why taking so long, still haven’t heard on it.


Hi! Any update on your application? We have almost similar timeline.. Thanks!


----------



## sss75 (8 mo ago)

Hi All,

Any update on business analyst 186 TRT processing time for granted applications?. Can anybody help with your timelines for me to estimate my case? Mine was submitted on Feb-22.


----------



## Russ1901 (8 mo ago)

sss75 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any update on business analyst 186 TRT processing time for granted applications?. Can anybody help with your timelines for me to estimate my case? Mine was submitted on Feb-22.


I am still waiting Jan 22. Hopefully I hear something soon


----------



## Russ1901 (8 mo ago)

Has anyone on here received a 186TRT visa this year??


----------



## Aaa1990 (8 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,
My agent lodged my nomination and visa the 21st of February, medical done the 1st of March, I'm currently on 457 visa that will expiry in June. Immi account status Received but I noticed that the last update date changed from the 1st March to the 26th of April in both my application ( old 457 and 186) does that mean anything?


----------



## Andytomas (8 mo ago)

Hi guys, I applied the 29th November 2021 for 186 TRT through my Visa 457
Medical check update 21st March.
Occupation: Hairdresser 

My Comapny is one of the biggest in NSW. I have 22 years of experiences.
Why is taking so long? Anyone in my similar situation?

thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Andytomas said:


> Hi guys, I applied the 29th November 2021 for 186 TRT through my Visa 457
> Medical check update 21st March.
> Occupation: Hairdresser
> 
> ...


You are at 6 months so far, and the latest median processing time was 9 months.

The latest times were:

25% of applications took under 5 months.
25% of applications took between 5 and 9 months.
25% of applications took between 9 and 16 months.
15% of applications took between 16 and 25 months.
10% of applications took over 25 months.


----------



## Andytomas (8 mo ago)

JandE said:


> You are at 6 months so far, and the latest median processing time was 9 months.
> 
> The latest times were:
> 
> ...


Hi mate, the above Processing time is for people who applied for the month of May. As I said above, I applied in November 2021 so your processing time is not related to me. 
Thanks anyway


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Andytomas said:


> Hi mate, the above Processing time is for people who applied for the month of May. As I said above, I applied in November 2021 so your processing time is not related to me.
> Thanks anyway


No that's not how the times work. It is for grants that month. It's not a projection but based on actually grants.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Andytomas said:


> Hi mate, the above Processing time is for people who applied for the month of May. As I said above, I applied in November 2021 so your processing time is not related to me.
> Thanks anyway


The only official processing times are the actual times for applications finalised in the month stated, not those who applied in that month.

The times you saw in November 2021 are not guarantees of the time yours will take. They were an indication of what you might expect, based on the actual times of the month before.


----------



## Andytomas (8 mo ago)

Andytomas said:


> Hi mate, the above Processing time is for people who applied for the month of May. As I said above, I applied in November 2021 so your processing time is not related to me.
> Thanks anyway


I know where u took this. Its a website called ABCDIAMOND. It gives the percentage of the application approved in a specific month. 
However, last update, which is the one you sent me, it is regarding in March 2022. There is not yet percentage about April and May 2022.
Thanks


----------



## Andytomas (8 mo ago)

JandE said:


> The only official processing times are the actual times for applications finalised in the month stated, not those who applied in that month.
> 
> The times you saw in November 2021 are not guarantees of the time yours will take. They were an indication of what you might expect, based on the actual times of the month before.


I know where u took this. Its a website called ABCDIAMOND. It gives the percentage of the application approved in a specific month. 
However, last update, which is the one you sent me, it is regarding in March 2022. There is not yet percentage about April and May 2022.
Thanks


----------



## Andytomas (8 mo ago)

JandE said:


> The only official processing times are the actual times for applications finalised in the month stated, not those who applied in that month.
> 
> The times you saw in November 2021 are not guarantees of the time yours will take. They were an indication of what you might expect, based on the actual times of the month before.


The applications time approved that you sent me above has been taken from a website called ABCDIAMOND. The time you showed me is regarding the month of March 2022. There are not yet percentages showed in the month of April or May. Till Febrary, it was 6 months average. March was 9 months but April and May not out yet.
Thanks


----------



## Andytomas (8 mo ago)

JandE said:


> You are at 6 months so far, and the latest median processing time was 9 months.
> 
> The latest times were:
> 
> ...


Hi, where did u get this information? Thanks


----------



## MTC (7 mo ago)

Hello,

I filled for my 186 TRT - Marketing specialist (Non PMSOL) on Feb 3, 2022 and did my Medicals on Feb 11, 2022. Can you please advise when will I most likely receive my grant?


----------



## Mraju (4 mo ago)

Hi,
I had applied for my PR via 186 (TRT stream) on 30th June 2022 and it was granted on 15th September (exactly 11weeks)!!! Hope this helps…my employer is Queensland Health!


----------



## HPS (2 mo ago)

My case also similar. My PR 186 ENS TRT is also filled 12 Jan 2022. Still not getting not update. When ever I ask to my agent they always send link (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/employer-nomination-scheme-186). Currently, I am no 482 visa and that visa valid till 2025. So, could it be a reason? Can some one advise please.


----------



## HPS (2 mo ago)

dambhn said:


> I have almost similar timeline, did you get the it?


I have a similar case and update your visa


----------



## HPS (2 mo ago)

dambhn said:


> I have almost similar timeline, did you get the it?


Any update


----------



## HPS (2 mo ago)

dambhn said:


> I have almost similar timeline, did you get the it?


Hi any update?


----------



## Ben Bear (4 mo ago)

So, this is my timeline. Employee nomination applied for in January, and TRT 186 soon afterwards. I could only get a medical on May 2022 at a BUPA centre, which was done. The Employee Nomination were approved yesterday, and my actual application still shows as "Received" right now. I can't enlist my kids in uni since I am on a bridging visa, which has too many uncertainties.


----------

